# TweetDark (TweetDeck Mod) By WJD Designs



## wjddesigns (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey Guys I wanted to get people aware of a project I started long ago that evolved nicely, TweetDark. I modified TweetDeck a long time ago adding stuff here and there to match every release they put out to the world. Within time things looked amazing and TweetDeck themselves reached out to me to offer me a place on their team. At the time I refused it due to me not knowing enough code to get by for their level of need. I then spent more time on this and improved on it with every build and I am finally really happy with this build... Check out the Pics below and grab it now on the market - It's $0.99 which pays for all my work and effort on this project - Appreciate it guys/Girls!

































*Grab It Today From The Android Market*


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

looks effin sweet man!


----------



## grayzweb (Jun 10, 2011)

I REALLY like this. Just purchased in Market. The only thing is I can't add Facebook?? So then I uninstalled TweetDeck & rebooted, but still can't add that account.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## wjddesigns (Jun 10, 2011)

hit me up at [email protected] - I will make sure to get things rolling for you!


----------



## 3083joe (Jun 10, 2011)

Sweet bro. Luv ur work


----------



## wjddesigns (Jun 10, 2011)

3083joe said:


> Sweet bro. Luv ur work


Thanks! It's good I can offer it at one spot for more eyes to see - was a fun project indeed - hope people like it!


----------



## Krymsyn (Jun 13, 2011)

Purchased, downloaded, installed, added account, used, reviewed, +1'd and I'm still excited about this one.

Can I get a shoutout for a blended black background on the Notification for extra slickness?
@WJDDesigns dared me to start a petition... =D


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Paid for. Installed. Works perfectly with CM4DX and Linear Theme.. looks and works great! Great job!


----------



## grayzweb (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks wjddesigns for helping me trouble shoot. Works & Looks great. If you like TweetDeck, you'll love this!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## zoe (Jun 15, 2011)

thanks for putting it in the market, now lots others can pay you for it easier. first used it when it came bundled in the stealth theme, than an update busted it. found it again on your site and have been using daily...


----------



## wjddesigns (Jun 10, 2011)

zoe said:


> thanks for putting it in the market, now lots others can pay you for it easier. first used it when it came bundled in the stealth theme, than an update busted it. found it again on your site and have been using daily...


Wow I had no idea it was bundled in to the "stealth theme" - gee thanks devs for asking or giving me credit


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

damn ima have to pick this one up...looks sweet.and i use TD on the regular


----------

